# Bianca's herding test! (plus photos)



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I took Bianca to a dog camp today (for the day) and the first event was a herding instinct certification, held at another location. It was a lot of fun and Bianca did really well in the herding test! I had no idea what her reaction was going to be, I'm not sure if she's seen sheep before. When we were waiting for our turn she did not seem that interested in the sheep. When it was our turn the tester took her in to the pen on leash and she started to circle the sheep almost immediately. It was really funny though because she basically bounced through the whole test! She looked like she was bounding the way dogs sometimes do with really deep snow. I am not sure but I think maybe it was because she really wanted to RUN fast but in the small pen and with the sheep not moving too fast she had to keep her speed down so instead she did sort of a slow-motion bouncing run.







After the test she reeaallly wanted to go back in and herd more! The tester and the other people getting their dogs tested all commented on how pretty she was and they thought her bouncing was great heh. It was a great start to the day, and later she her first try at lure coursing and carting. We got a little mini private carting intro and our instructor had her pulling the cart without assistance in about 10-15 minutes. We also did an agility session and a little tracking.


So Bianca got her HIC! This is what she got on the Herding Instinct Certification testing form:

STYLE
- Shows gathering instinct


APPROACH
- Runs wide


EYE
- Medium


WEARING
- Shows wearing


BARK
- Force barks


AGGRESSIVENESS
- Forceful without excessive aggression


TEMPERAMENT
-Appears readily adjusted 


In the comments section they put "WOW - She really liked it." 











I took some photos and video of the testing.
*
Here is the video: http://www.dogster.com/video/936930/bianca_herding*


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I love her bouncy heading! Congratulations!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh I forgot to add, in the video there are two times when she runs towards the camera...that's because I was standing outside the pen. I think she was wondering why I wasn't joining in on the fun!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Very cute!

Did the tester have to use the stick in her hand? When we tested Baron (my male at about 17-18 months old), he was "very enthusiastic" as the tester told us and she would tap him on the muzzle a little when he got the sheep a little too much. But it sure didn't stifle his enthuiasism, only helped calm him down a little. A few of the other dogs were noticably slowed down when she tapped them.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That was awesome!!! So much fun to watch!! So cute with that bouncing! 

Hard not to get caught up in her enthusiasm. 

It was cute how she ran out towards you a couple of times then seemed to remember that she had sheep to herd!!! 

Congratulations on the HIC! You must be very proud!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: codmasterVery cute!
> 
> Did the tester have to use the stick in her hand? When we tested Baron (my male at about 17-18 months old), he was "very enthusiastic" as the tester told us and she would tap him on the muzzle a little when he got the sheep a little too much. But it sure didn't stifle his enthuiasism, only helped calm him down a little. A few of the other dogs were noticably slowed down when she tapped them.


I think she banged it on the ground in front of Bianca one or two times when she first started and was getting in too close but I'm not sure if she tapped Bianca or just the ground. At the end she banged and waved it around to end the test. I have video of that too but I didn't post it because half the video is the tester trying to get Bianca to stop trying to herd so she can catch her and finish the test.







I just put it up on youtube (see below.) 
One of the other dogs tested refused to stop and it took them several minutes to catch that dog in the pen. The owner kept trying to call the dog and the dog was like "No way! These sheep are MUCH more interesting than you." The tester tried to explain that to the dog's owner too.

Here is the second video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzCO0rCCh0w


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

cute
congrats on her HIC


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh here is another photo-- actually this is a screencap I took from one of the videos:


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow great pictures!!!! Am happy I can actually see these today, most pictures are blocked over here.

She looks great!!! Congrats!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Congrats!!!







Great shots and it is very cool to watch them in action and see what comes naturally to this herding breed!!


----------

